# The Japanese Tuning House/Performance Shop/Factories Picture Thread



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Will be nice to see Pictures of all the Tuning Houses/Shops in Japan, So those guys who have visited Japan or Live/Work in these places post some Pics up. Would be great to see!

Thanks!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Alien2nrs Crew - Car Trip to Japan*

Here's my car club's (Alien Tuner) trip to Japan in 2009. I can't post all the pics at once. There's tons of other info about Japan as well, so just click the links instead. Enjoy!

The lift-off from Helsinki, Finland. 








Click to read more: HEL airport.

At Japan. From Nagoya to Osaka.








Click to read more: NGO airport to Osaka.

At Osaka, little night spotting for cars... 








Click to read more: Osaka night.

Kobe, car huntting – visit to Endless R. 








Click to read more: Kobe Endless R.

Osaka showed the best place to get used cars – Global Auto.








Click to read more: Osaka Global Auto.

A must do – visit Hiroshima: 








Click to read more: Hiroshima trip.

Random transportation action...




Click to read more: Metro, Bullet train.

Visit to NHK HQ, Osaka (aka Domo-kun's home  ), Den Den town, local car cruising meet etc.








Click to read more: Den Den town.

Random madness at Osaka.








Click to read more: Osaka, Random madness.

Headeing to Tokyo for Tokyo Autosalon press day. On the way passed Mt. Fuji








Click to read more: Heading to Tokyo.

TAS day, (the pics from the show at the bottom of this page), Wangan Midnight action.








Click to read more: Tokyo Auto Salon.

Visit to Powervehicles at Saitama (they have relocated to Ebisu). 








Click to read more: visited Powervehicles.

Visit to Kazama Auto.








Click to read more: visited Kazama Auto.

VIP/Bosozoku/Vanning meet at Toyosuna, Chiba. 








Click to read more: Chiba, Bosozoku night.

Some must see attractions in Tokyo, Harajuku and Shinjuku area.








Click to read more: Harajuku, Shinjuku.

Tokyo, Shibuya and Akihabara.








Click to read more: Shibuya, Akihabara.

Tokyo, Asakusa and Ueno.








Click to read more: Asakusa, Ueno.

Tokyo, Roppongi night life.








Click to read more: Roppongi, night out.

MEGA POST! Visit to MonsterSport, Bee*R, Yokohama Garage-kan, Tomei Powered HQ & technical factory, UP-Garage...








Click to read more: Tuners, Parts, Car shops.

Ryokan Homeikan night, Skyliner to Narita Airport. 








Click to read more: Ryokan night, flight back home.


Finally – tons of more pics by Juhiss: Alien2nrs Crew Nippon Tour.

Link to TAS 2009 pictures.

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome Post! Thanks!

Who's next ?


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

man, i live in japan and i think you've been around more than me lmao


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

the yellow RX7 is now in the UK owned by a guy called Stavros, last i saw it was running a huge Holset


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 3, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> the yellow RX7 is now in the UK owned by a guy called Stavros, last i saw it was running a huge Holset


He is/was a writer for Redline Magazine I believe too?


----------

